# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  trugreen, scotts, or someone else?

## wallbreaker

Any recommendations of lawn service?  Normally do it myself, but time limits this year have convinced me to hire someone to help fight the weeds and help the grass.  Any recommendations or companies I should stay away from?

----------


## betts

Avoid anyone who uses poison.  Look for an environmentally friendly service.

----------


## WilliamTell

in the time it took you too post this you couldve already treated your lawn....

anyway. i used trugreen for a year and they were ok, for the last 3 years ive been doing it on my own.once you have a good base its easy to maintain.

----------


## BBatesokc

I used TruGreen for a year also - was not impressed. They kept trying to sell additional services after I agreed to a service plan. They also sent 'technicians' that new absolutely nothing about yards. They couldn't even tell me what kind of grass I had in my yard. I just do it myself now. Bought a spreader and a book and just buy what I need at a real feed/hardware store. Lots cheaper and pretty simple (but I have a small yard).

----------


## wallbreaker

I have a pretty large yard, and I travel alot.  When I was here, I was able to maintain it myself, but it's really gotten away from me in the past year.  Multiple treatments this summer, and never could get control of the weeds.

Glad I didn't ask for a restaurant suggestion.  People around here would have told me to go make a sandwich.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I have a pretty large yard, and I travel alot.  When I was here, I was able to maintain it myself, but it's really gotten away from me in the past year.  Multiple treatments this summer, and never could get control of the weeds.
> 
> Glad I didn't ask for a restaurant suggestion.  People around here would have told me to go make a sandwich.


Did you want real opinions from people who used the services of the company(ies) you mentioned or did you want something else? Not to mention the additional information you added JUST NOW would have been helpful originally. 

Also, its only been just over four hours since you asked your question - give it a day or so.

----------


## wallbreaker

I do want real opinions.  You have to admit though that 


> in the time it took you too post this you couldve already treated your lawn....


 doesn't really add to the conversation or make it helpful.

I would also think that "Normally do it myself, but time limits this year have convinced me to hire someone to help fight the weeds and help the grass." in my first post covers the do it myself angle.  I do appreciate your comments on TruGreen.

----------


## RadicalModerate

C) Someone else

Perhaps a pea gravel and cactus purveyor?
On the cutting edge of serescaping . . . 
With lots of gravel rakers
for the perfect feng-shui 
without h2o?

no?  =)

don't "fight the weeds and grass" . . .
live without them.
adjust the paradigm, dude.
think about all those nasty chemicals . . .
and the simplicity/water conservation of the alternative
or don't . . .
it's a free country . . .
(oh. wait . . .


sonofabitch: i accidentally agreed with william tell.  dang.

----------


## wallbreaker

Whenever I visit my sister in Albuquerque, I'm always jealous of her yard.  Gravel, with desert plants, and nice paving stoned.  Much easier to maintain.

Alas, until I move from this dictatorship of a neighborhood association, it's not quite a free country here...

----------


## MDot

> Whenever I visit my sister in Albuquerque, I'm always jealous of her yard.  Gravel, with desert plants, and nice paving stoned.  Much easier to maintain.


I'm also a big fan of the 'desert style' yard.

----------


## RadicalModerate

We have a couple of huge trees in the front yard and between the blocking of the sun and the fact that one of them "sweats" a compound discouraging competition for resources we have almost no grass.  Eventually, I want to put down some paving or patio stones combined with areas of ground cover and rakeable gravel.  Perhaps with some small planting areas.  A long time ago, we went to what used to be the Ominplex and, out back, they had a small area with an old, "concrete" statue of some sort from Japan.  Small boulders were placed here and there and the whole area was covered with raked pea gravel.  The way the gravel was raked looked like waves around islands.  It was a work of art and I think I probably stood there for thirty minutes soaking in the peace, tranquility and beauty.  It was far more fulfilling than feeding,watering and mowing a pet lawn.  =)

----------


## wallbreaker

And if you consider the concerns about long term drinkable water supplies in Oklahoma, as well as droughts hitting us each summer, it's amazing so many communities in Oklahoma require well maintained and green 'pet' lawns.

----------


## RadicalModerate

There are probably the seeds of a Federal Case (EPA) vs. Traditionalism (e.g. Green, but Actually Anti-Green Historical Homeowner Associations et. al.) lurking somewhere in there . . .  Of course, the LawnCare Lobby is a tough nut to crack. =)

----------


## Dubya61

OKC Talk's advertising algorithm is lurking on my computer and selecting an ad based on what it thinks I'm interested in!  Nothing new.  I just think it's funny.

----------


## BBatesokc

I find the ads here are more tailored the specific thread subject rather than my individual web surfing/Googling.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> OKC Talk's advertising algorithm is lurking on my computer and selecting an ad based on what it thinks I'm interested in!  Nothing new.  I just think it's funny.


Simply entertainment provided at no extra cost . . . =)
(i love the word "algorithm" . . . it smells like victory . . . except for the inventor of the internet.)

----------


## WilliamTell

I drastically scaled back my watering this year. We arent on water rationing where i am but im not going to pay over 100 dollars to fight mother nature for 6 months at a time. If this imaginary 'global warming' continues im not even going to bother next year at all and just let it die.

----------


## pw405

> I drastically scaled back my watering this year. We arent on water rationing where i am but im not going to pay over 100 dollars to fight mother nature for 6 months at a time. If this imaginary 'global warming' continues im not even going to bother next year at all and just let it die.


Ah cripes sounds like you have a huge yard?

----------


## WilliamTell

> Ah cripes sounds like you have a huge yard?


Its not crazy in size. But we also have front flower garden and then a large backyard garden with flowers and vegetables and very small water feature. In years past i prided myself on having a pristine yard with zero weeds and green all over but its just not worth the battle when you are watering for 2 hours every 1-2 days. I know i know, water deep is supposed to be the way to do it but with the temps it doesnt matter. Even with automatic sprinklers running in the mornings that can only get you into july before its worthless. Grass and vegetables arent supposed to grow when its that hot and dry.  Speaking of which, the only vegetables that survived all summer are jalapenos and bell peppers and even they almost died off during july and august but now are producing like crazy.

----------


## Jon27

Agrilawn does a great job.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I drastically scaled back my watering this year. We arent on water rationing where i am but im not going to pay over 100 dollars to fight mother nature for 6 months at a time. If this imaginary 'global warming' continues im not even going to bother next year at all and just let it die.


Instead of thinking that the cup is half empty . . .
Why not think of the cup as half full?

Don't think of it as letting it all die . . .
Think of it as providing a window of opportunity 
for less water greedy vegetation to thrive!

Begin preparing the lawsuit against the Fascist Neighborhood Association
and Their Stupid, Out of Touch, Anti-Environmental Rules and Regulations Now!

(don't spray them with a hose---just piss on them)

----------


## stick47

I had TruGreen for two years & though they took care of the weeds, they seemed to apply the bare minimum of fertilizer to the yard. The 2nd year whatever they sprayed my lawn with killed 20% of the grass. I complained and asked for a refund since that was just the 2nd of 7 treatments but getting my money back from them was a battle royal. Not only that, the attitude of the manager went from combative to condescending. Worst retail experience I've ever had.

----------


## FFLady

We have used ForLawnsSake a couple of years now, and have absolutely no complaints. They come when scheduled, do their magic, then leave the bill at the door. They seem to know what to do during the winter months as well!!

----------


## Celebrator

> Agrilawn does a great job.


I second the suggestion of Agrilawn.  Locally owned and operated, great customer service, people who know what they are talking about.  I have had them for 2 years and have been very happy.

----------

